# Can't think of this joint's name



## juliepooch (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,
I'm making a table with a base similar to this one. What do you call this joint? How do you measure for the cutouts?

http://www.nakashimawoodworker.com/furniture/view_furniture/2/49


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

juliepooch said:


> Hi,
> I'm making a table with a base similar to this one. What do you call this joint? How do you measure for the cutouts?
> 
> http://www.nakashimawoodworker.com/furniture/view_furniture/2/49


I believe that is made intersecting half laps. Like a Lincoln Log. 

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what he said*

It's a crossed half lap according to this site:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm#crossedhalflap

A *crossed half lap* joint where the two mating pieces are presented to each other edge to edge instead of face to face. Examples:


----------



## juliepooch (Mar 27, 2011)

That's it!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Your table leg may not use the 1/2 width as shown. The vertical may be deeper than half. The width of the cut is simply the width of the stock. The depth of the cut is whatever you choose to make it 1/2, more or less. 
Bret has made for some really cool joinery. Look in Bret's My Photos. :thumbsup: bill


----------

